# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  نواب : تصريحات جلالة الملك للاسرائيليين

## معاذ ملحم

نواب : تصريحات الملك تحمل رسائل غير مسبوقة للاسرائيليين




وصف رئيس مجلس النواب واعضاء في المجلس تصريحات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لصحيفة هآرتس الاسرائيلية امس الاول بانها غير مسبوقة وتحمل رسائل سياسية للمجتمع الاسرائيلي عنوانها عليكم الاختيار بين البقاء بعقلية القلعة او السلام.


وقالوا في تصريحات الى الرأي ان الملك كان واضحا بتحذيره ان سياسة التطرف لن تجلب لاسرائيل الا مزيدا من المشاكل والقلاقل وتدخل المنطقة في المجهول.


وشددوا على ان جلالة الملك حذر المجتمع الاسرائيلي والحكومة الاسرائيلية ان القدس خط احمر وان الاردن لن يسمح بالمساس بالمسجد الاقصى والمقدسات الاسلامية في القدس الشريف وان سياسة اسرائيل بتهويد القدس ستؤدي الى اشعال المنطقة.


السلام وحده يجلب الامن :

واوضح رئيس مجلس النواب المهندس عبدالهادي المجالي ان جلالة الملك قال للمجتمع الاسرائيلي عليكم ان تنتبهوا الى اين انتم ذاهبون وان السياسة التي تتبناها حكومتكم لا تحقق لكم الامن بل انها سياسة تؤدي الى المجهول وان السلام وحده هو الذي يجلب لكم الامن والاستقرار.
وقال المجالي ان الملك حذر المجتمع الاسرائيلي والحكومة الاسرائيلية ان القدس خط احمر وعليهم ان يدركوا بان سياسة تهويد القدس والاعتداء على المقدسات الاسلامية تؤدي الى اشتعال المنطقة برمتها وعلى الاسرائيليين ان يتوقفوا عن سياسة تهويد القدس.


واضاف المجالي ان الملك اراد ان يحذر الاسرائيليين بان حكومتهم تذهب بهم الى المجهول وليس الى السلام وعليهم اعادة التفكير بجميع السياسات الاسرائيلية المعادية للسلام وابرزها وقف المستوطنات وعدم المساس بعروبة القدس ووقف السياسات العدوانية بحق الشعب الفلسطيني.
وبين ان الملك وجه رسالة الى اميركا واوروبا بانه يقع عليهم واجب الضغط على اسرائيل لكي توقف ممارساتها العدوانية ضد اهل القدس والمقدسات لان سياسة اسرائيل بتهويد القدس والمساس بالمقدسات خطيرة جدا وقد تشعل المنطقة .


وقال ان جلالة الملك ابلغ الاسرائيليين بان معاهدة السلام يجب ان تحترم ولا يجوز المساس بالمقدسات الاسلامية في القدس وان الاردن لن يسمح بالمساس بالقدس والمقدسات وبخاصة ان معاهدة السلام تعطي الاردن حق رعاية الاماكن المقدسة فالقدس خط احمر.


وتحدث المجالي عن توقيت المقابلة الصحفية فقال، انها جاءت بوقت مهم ومصيري كما انها لاقت اصداء عند الاسرائيليين الذين طالبهم الملك بالتفكير في اين هم ذاهبون وعليهم الاختيار بين العيش بعقلية القلعة العسكرية وبين العيش بالسلام والاندماج مع شعوب المنطقة من خلال تحقيق السلام بانهاء الاحتلال واقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وعاصمتها القدس الشريف.


عقلية القلعة لن تحمي الاسرائيليين  :

وقال النائب توفيق كريشان ان جلالة الملك وجه رسالة مباشرة الى الاسرائيليين عنوانها ان عقلية القلعة والجيتو لن تحميهم طوال الوقت بل تجعلهم سجناء في المنطقة مهما اقاموا الحصون والقلاع.
واضاف كريشان ان الملك ابلغ المجتمع الاسرائيلي ان عليهم الان مغادرة عقلية القلعة والتوجه نحو السلام وان القدس خط احمر بالنسبة للاردن وان المساس بالمسجد الاقصى سيؤدي الى غضب العالم الاسلامي بالكامل فالمسجد الاقصى هو قبلة المسلين الاولى ولن يسمح العالم الاسلامي لاسرائيل بالمساس به بل ان الاعتداء عليه سيؤدي الى ثورة لدى مليار ونصف مليار مسلم كما ان المسلمين والمسيحيين لن يسمحوا لاسرائيل بالاعتداء على المقدسات المسيحية في القدس .


وقال كريشان ان مخاطبة الاسرائيليين مباشرة يعني بان الحكومة الاسرائيلية فقدت مصداقيتها تجاه المفاوضات والسلام وأن سياسة الحكومة الاسرائيلية الحالية تؤدي الى نتائج كارثية على المجتمع الاسرائيلي وعلى المنطقة والعالم وخاصة سياساتها في القدس الشريف.


واضاف ان جلالة الملك اكد ان مفتاح السلام في المنطقة هو حل القضية الفلسطينية بانهاء الاحتلال الاسرائيلي للاراضي الفلسطينية والعربية التي احتلت عام 1967 مشددا على ان الملك خاطب الاسرائيليين والعالم اجمع بان انهاء الاحتلال الاسرائيلي باقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وعاصمتها القدس الشريف سيؤدي الى حل جميع المشاكل والصراعات في المنطقة وغالبية مشاكل العالم.

واشار كريشان الى ان جلالة الملك يؤكد باستمرار ان القضية الفلسطينية هي محور الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي اذ ان جلالته مثلما خاطب الاسرائيليين اول امس كان قد تحدث قبل سنتين امام الكونغرس الاميركي بان حل القضية الفلسطينية سيؤدي الى حل كل الازمات في منطقة الشرق الاوسط .

جرس انذار وتحذير  :

وقال النائب بسام حدادين ان تصريحات جلالة الملك جرس انذار وتحذير من نتائج الاستمرار في السياسة الاسرائيلية الراهنة وانعكاساتها على المنطقة بمجملها.
واشار حدادين الى ان التصريحات تعكس نفاد الصبر الاردني من سياسات الحكومة الاسرائيلية ومحاولاتها المستمرة اغلاق أي باب يفتح للتقدم نحو مفاوضات سياسية جادة.


انهاء الاحتلال :

رئيس لجنة الحريات العامة وحقوق المواطنين في مجلس النواب النائب فخري اسكندر اكد ان جلالة الملك كان واضحا في تحذيره الاسرائيليين ان امامهم فرصة اخيرة للسلام والجلوس على طاولة المفاوضات .


وقال اسكندر ان الملك قال للشعب الاسرائيلي ان السلام طريقه واضح وهو انهاء الاحتلال للاراضي الفلسطينية التي احتلت عام 1967 وعلى رأسها القدس واقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وعاصمتها القدس.


واضاف ان جلالة الملك اوضح للاسرائيليين ان السلام مع الاردن ومصر لن يكون سلاما طبيعيا ولن يصمد اذا لم يتحقق سلام مع الفلسطينيين 
واوضح ان جلالته بين ان اسرائيل في تعطيلها لعملية السلام مع الفلسطينيين فانها تعطل السلام في جميع العالم لان حل القضية الفلسطينية بانهاء الاحتلال الاسرائيلي سيؤدي الى حل غالبية المشاكل العالمية.

وقال ان جلالة الملك جدد مطالبته من الاسرائيليين بان عليهم التفكير بمستقبلهم بعد عشر سنوات اذا ما استمرت السياسات الاسرائيلية الحالية المعادية للشعب الفلسطيني وللسلام فاما البقاء بعقلية القلعة والجيتو او تحقيق السلام والعيش باجواء طبيعية في المنطقة.


القدس خط احمر  :

وقال النائب المهندس خليل عطية ان جلالة الملك ارسل رسالة واضحة للاسرائيليين بان القدس خط احمر وان الاردن والامتين العر بية والاسلامية لن يقبلوا اي مساس بالمسجد الاقصى والمقدسات في القدس .

واضاف في بيان اصدره امس لقد عبر جلالة الملك عن ضمير كل اردني وعربي ومسلم في الدفاع عن اولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين .


وقال عطية ان جلالة الملك حذر الاسرائيليين بان محاولات الحكومة اليمينية الاسرائيلية في تغيير معالم وهوية القدس العربية ستؤدي الى نتائج كارثية على الاسرائيليين والمنطقة لان الامتين العربية والاسلامية لن تقبلا بتهويد القدس ولن تسكت على اي مساس بالمسجد الاقصى .

وبين عطية ان الملك حذر الاسرائيليين بان حكومتهم المتطرفة برفضها للسلام لا تحقق لهم الامن وانما ستزيد من مشاكلهم الامنية بل ستجر المنطقة الى الكارثة .


وشدد عطية على ان جلالة الملك كان واضحا حينما خاطب الاسرائيليينة بان عليهم ان يختاروا بين عقلية القلعة والجيتو الذي لن يؤمن لهم الامن وبين انهاء الاحتلال للاراضي الفلسطينية وعلى رأسها القدس الشريف .


وأشار عطية الى انه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك سلام ما دام الشعب الفلسطيني يرزح تحت الاحتلال والحصار في غزة وما دام الاحتلال يدنس مقدساتنا الاسلامية في القدس الشريف فلا سلام بدون انسحاب الاحتلال من الضفة الغر بية وعلى راسها القدس الشريف .
وطالب عطية الحكومات العربية بالاقتداء بجلالة الملك والعمل من اجل دعم صمود اهل القدس الذين يواجهون الاحتلال بكل بسالة واقتدار .

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعطيك العافيه 
وجلاله الملك مواقفه دايما رجوليه

----------

